# Lcd Mod



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

DW hasn't had a chance to get the fabric and sew the cord holder together but I thought I would post pics anyways. The new Samsung white LCD looks awesome against the white cabinets and the integrated ATSC tuner works great too. The photos below were taken while the kids where watching PBS Kids over the air on one of the digital stations. One other thing I really was looking for was controls on the bottom or side and was fortunate enough to find it on this one. The controls are actually built into the fram of the LCD on the right side. The slightest touch and they activate.

Paul


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

We have a Samsung like that in our bedroom. Incredible picture on it.

Nice mod!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Very nice!!!

Where did you find the white?

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice install job Paul!









I never would have thought to look for a white flat panel tv...where did you find it??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet mod








I just did the same thing this week 
but didn't get to post anything on it yet

Don


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks like a Best Buy purchase to me !!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Insomniak is correct, Best Buy although I have seen them at Circuit City too. They are a little price around $479 full retail. If you want to spend a lot more of your hard earned money, I saw a 23" version last week for $799.

Paul


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks awesome - I like the colour as well...matches the outback









Thor


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!







Your T.V. is bigger than mine! Better leave your doors locked when we go to Marion!







Looks great Paul!! See you guys soon!

Mike


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, your LP tank cover will be much easier to get to in the middle of the night!!!









Paul


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

emsley3 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, your LP tank cover will be much easier to get to in the middle of the night!!!









Paul
[/quote]

Heck, dollar for dollar, you can have the LP cover!

Mike


----------



## Aca28 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello all,

I was shopping around for a TV and I like your install on the side Cabinet. My question is How much does your TV Weigh ? and what screen size is it? I dont want to put something on my cabinet that would rip off.
Naturally I would and have to take it down when driving. A 27' is around 23 pounds while a 30' is around
33 pounds. They say bigger is better.... hehe
Thank in advance.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Aca28 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was shopping around for a TV and I like your install on the side Cabinet. My question is How much does your TV Weigh ? and what screen size is it? I dont want to put something on my cabinet that would rip off.
> Naturally I would and have to take it down when driving. A 27' is around 23 pounds while a 30' is around
> ...


The one I used above is a Samsung LN-T1954H 19". The product specs have it weighing in at 10.4 pounds without the included stand. Even with the light weight of the TV, I did add some bracing inside the cabinet just in case. I also support it with rope attached to the rear slide rail when towing to limit the bounce.

I have seen some memebers post about using 23" TV's but the 19" works great for us. I think a 23" would be OK but anything larger would hang so low that you will eventually hit your head on it.

Paul


----------

